

Poll: What email client do you use? - laserson


======
lbotos
Mail.app and Mail on iOS. I wanted to switch to Sparrow and Sparrow for iOS
but I really don't have a reason to besides shiny new software syndrome.

------
jat1
Default on OSX, Mail.app. But I guess most of my mail is dealt with on my
iPhone

------
traxtech
On my MacBook : Sparrow On my Linux box: Firefox, because Thunderbird is
really bad at handling Gmail&Google App IMAP accounts (well, it's not
Thunderbird fault, but still...)

------
winkerVSbecks
Sparrow on OSX and iOS, with gmail in chrome from time to time. Sparrow is
just brilliant, would really recommend that people give it a try.

------
essayist
Mostly Gmail via Chrome on Snow Leopard, supplemented with Sparrow to clear
out the inbox from time to time.

------
nilium
I use Sparrow on OS X. Had it for about a year, I think. It's really quite
pleasant to use.

------
willpower101
There are other email clients? LOL. (I use the web interface through chrome on
ios and osx)

------
DanBC
A web browser to access GMail.

I don't know what I'd do if I needed a real client.

------
BlackNapoleon
Do people really not mind having their mail take up space on their HDD/SSD?

------
marklabedz
Sparrow, primarily. Mail on iOS, sometimes. Otherwise, Chrome.

------
pestaa
Opera Mail currently, trying to find the time to learn mutt.

------
shortfold
a mixture of mail.app, mutt, and thunderbird at work because I despise outlook

------
aorshan
I use the Mail app on my mac

------
cryptolect
Thunderbird.

~~~
andyzweb
Same here, I use Thunderbird with DavMail on OS X.

------
Poirot
Thunderbird

------
sailfrog
Hastymail

------
brudgers
Outlook.

------
factorialboy
Chrome

------
phinullfermata
mutt

